# getting enough calories



## bojangles (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm separated from my cheating wife. It's been a living hell but today a switch flipped over and I'm glad to have that narcissistic, pathological lying, cake eating, pick me game playing, attention ***** out of my life. The recovery has been incremental and I'm not out of the woods entirely but today I feel great. Before all this went down I was pushing a 40 waist. Now a 36 is getting loose. I'm 6'6" and feel like losing anymore weight will have me looking like a refugee. I don't own a scale and have never cared what I weigh, just what I look like. Probably hovering around 200 lbs. right now if I had to guess. 

Been eating absolute crap. Frozen pizzas, carry out pizzas, dine in pizzas, big burritos, etc. trying to get some weight back but I don't want to stay on this diet much longer. Need to start lifting and eating healthy. Problem is, how in the hell do you get to 3-3.5K calories per day eating protein and veggies? 

What do guys bulking up put down their gullets to get enough healthy calories?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Add protein powder (i use whey protein isolate). Add healthy nuts such as unsalted almonds and cashews. I also eat hard cheese - sharp cheddar, swiss, provolone. 

Whole wheat pasta. 

Pressed for time? Use store bought drinks such as Boost Protein. 

Smoothies are your friend. Add protein powder, frozen fruit, peanut butter, bananas, flax seed. You can get a lot of calories from one.


----------

